# SAN JOSE BLVD NIGHTS 2009



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

FRI? WHEREEVER
SAT. SAN JOSE BLUE JEANS 7PM
SUN.Wienerschnizel SANTA CLARA ST. AND ACROSS THE STREET @ PARK . IN THE AFTERNOON, LET THE CARS SHINE  FEEL FREE TO BRING YOUR OWN PITS AND BBQ  ENJOY YOUR 3 DAY WEEKEND :biggrin: 
CINCO DE MAYO WAS SORRY THIS YEAR DUE TO WEATHER, THERE WAS A HAND FULL OF LOW LOWS OUT THERE.  

WHOS DOWN TO ROLL?


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jun 2 2009, 10:23 AM~14070707
> *
> 
> 
> ...



AZTEC CREATIONS WILL BE OUT THERE!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jun 2 2009, 10:23 AM~14070707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SOUNDS GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

HERE WE GO  
LUXURIOUS 
AZTEC CREATIONS


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jun 2 2009, 10:31 AM~14070808
> *HERE WE GO
> LUXURIOUS
> AZTEC CREATIONS
> *


BOSSES


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

LUXURIOUS 
AZTEC CREATIONS
BAY AREA BOSSES


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jun 2 2009, 11:23 AM~14070707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

LUXURIOUS 
AZTEC CREATIONS
BAY AREA BOSSES
Duke's Santa Clara Co. 
:biggrin:


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

IMPALAS :biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

We definitly be there !


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

LAST YEAR :biggrin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=423195&st=200


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

LUXURIOUS 
AZTEC CREATIONS
BAY AREA BOSSES
Duke's Santa Clara Co. 
Chicano Legacy 
IMPALAS


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

ILL BE THERE :biggrin: W/ COAST/PSTA/ROLLINAROUND


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

:biggrin: NOK WILL BE IN THE STREETS.

SEE YOU ALL OUT THERE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

:thumbsup: SOUNDS GOOD!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

*LUXURIOUS 
AZTEC CREATIONS
BAY AREA BOSSES
Duke's Santa Clara Co. 
Chicano Legacy 
IMPALAS
NOKTURNAL
CALI LIFE*


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jun 2 2009, 11:23 AM~14070707
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: You know we down!!!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rhr26_@Jun 2 2009, 06:10 PM~14075039
> *:thumbsup:  You know we down!!!
> *


 :biggrin: 
K BABE


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

*LUXURIOUS 
AZTEC CREATIONS
BAY AREA BOSSES
Duke's Santa Clara Co. 
Chicano Legacy 
IMPALAS
NOKTURNAL
CALI LIFE
INDIVIDUALS*


EVERYONE IS WELCOME, ALL SOLO AND ALL CLUBS FROM OUT OF TOWN ALSO


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jun 2 2009, 06:11 PM~14075052
> *:biggrin:
> K BABE
> *



:0


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rhr26_@Jun 2 2009, 06:14 PM~14075091
> *:0
> *


 :h5:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

COUNT EAST SIDE RIDE RIDERS IN!!!!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

*LUXURIOUS 
AZTEC CREATIONS
BAY AREA BOSSES
Duke's Santa Clara Co. 
Chicano Legacy 
IMPALAS
NOKTURNAL
CALI LIFE
INDIVIDUALS
EAST SIDE RIDERS*
:biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

im there

NS IN THE HOOOOOOUSE!!

:biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

*LUXURIOUS 
AZTEC CREATIONS
BAY AREA BOSSES
Duke's Santa Clara Co. 
Chicano Legacy 
IMPALAS
NOKTURNAL
CALI LIFE
INDIVIDUALS
EAST SIDE RIDERS
Inspirations*
:biggrin: 
its going to be a good turn out


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

*LUXURIOUS 
AZTEC CREATIONS
BAY AREA BOSSES
Duke's Santa Clara Co. 
Chicano Legacy 
IMPALAS
NOKTURNAL
CALI LIFE
INDIVIDUALS
EAST SIDE RIDERS
Inspirations 
kool Impressions*


----------



## Patróns Car Club (Apr 2, 2009)

Patróns


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

we will be out there


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

*LUXURIOUS 
AZTEC CREATIONS
BAY AREA BOSSES
Duke's Santa Clara Co. 
Chicano Legacy 
IMPALAS
NOKTURNAL
CALI LIFE
INDIVIDUALS
EAST SIDE RIDERS
Inspirations 
kool Impressions
Patróns
Life Finest*


----------



## 408 certified (Nov 7, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

uce will be there


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

hope its a good turn out, i want to keep this alive for years.. I've been throwing it myself for about 7 years, people before where in Aztlan.. 
tryin to keep lowriding alive


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

LUXURIOUS 
AZTEC CREATIONS
BAY AREA BOSSES
Duke's Santa Clara Co. 
Chicano Legacy 
IMPALAS
NOKTURNAL
CALI LIFE
INDIVIDUALS
EAST SIDE RIDERS
Inspirations 
kool Impressions
Patróns
Lifes Finest
EMINENCE


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

*LUXURIOUS 
AZTEC CREATIONS
BAY AREA BOSSES
Duke's Santa Clara Co. 
Chicano Legacy 
IMPALAS
NOKTURNAL
CALI LIFE
INDIVIDUALS
EAST SIDE RIDERS
Inspirations 
kool Impressions
Patróns
Lifes Finest
EMINENCE
uce*
:biggrin: 
bay love


----------



## Sj4lyfe (Feb 12, 2007)

*GOODTIMES CC SJ* :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jun 3 2009, 05:54 PM~14086214
> *hope its a  good turn out, i want to keep this alive for years.. I've been throwing  it myself for about 7 years, people before where in Aztlan..
> tryin to keep lowriding alive
> *


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*LAST YEAR WAS OFF THE HOOK *


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMERICAN PSYCHO_@Jun 2 2009, 03:51 PM~14073339
> *ILL BE THERE :biggrin: W/ COAST/PSTA/ROLLINAROUND
> *


 :roflmao: 
Ill be out there no doubt!


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jun 2 2009, 10:23 AM~14070707
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ANTIGUOS WILL BE THERE


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

t
t
m
f
t
4
tradition!!!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

*LUXURIOUS 
AZTEC CREATIONS
BAY AREA BOSSES
Duke's Santa Clara Co. 
Chicano Legacy 
IMPALAS
NOKTURNAL
CALI LIFE
INDIVIDUALS
EAST SIDE RIDERS
Inspirations 
kool Impressions
Patróns
Lifes Finest
EMINENCE
Uce
ANTIGUOS
Aztecas*


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

You know you're a San Jose Boy / San Jose Girl 
When..

1)You think the "Place to be" every Thursday is 
"Music in the Park". Your a San Jose Boy/Girl

2)Knowing you work in Shipping, but every Thursday you wear slacks and a dress shirt for Music iN Da Park. (MNDP) Your a San Jose Boy/Girl

3)If your week of going out even comes close to 
this:
Monday Night = Toons
Tuesday Night = Mission Ale
Wednesday Night = The Brit
Thursday Night = MNDP (of course) THE VOODOO 
OR BEEHIVE AFTER
Friday Night = Agenda/ Zoe's
Saturday Night = Forum OH LETS NOT FORGET 
PLATINUM NOW..
Sunday Night = Staying Home Sending "Shout Out's" with The X Man on the
"Sunday Night Oldies show" YOU ARE REALLY A SAN JOSE BOY or GIRL

4)If you are at a "Hoochie" Nightclub (Voodoo, Club Wild, B-hive) and you order "Red Wine" to Look Sophisticated... You're a San Jose Girl!

5)If you stand on the Sidewalk of MNDP and grab 
every girls elbow as they walk by with a "Hey, Guuurrllll" or 
"Daaaaammnnnnn" or "LAAAAADIES"(You're a Cheesy San Jose Boy)

6)A Guy down town with Plucked Eyebrows? You're a Stooooooooopid San Jose boy!

7)When you know the dates, times, Location's and 
who'sperforming to every Single San Jose Festival... You're a San Jose Boy/Girl.

8)You know every bouncer to every club in San Jose by first name, and you always greet them with a 'Heeeeeeyyyy" & a Hug... Your a San Jose Girl

9)If you bring a Curling Iron and Extra "Hoochie" 
Clothes on Thursday to change after work... Your a San Jose Girl

10)If Your "Going Out" Look Consist of blonde 
Highlights, Brown Lip Liner and frost lipstick inside.. Your a San Jose Girl
A Wife Beater Tank top denim shorts 6 sizes too big, and Lugs...Your a SanJose Boy!

11)If your still bumping Stevie B, Johnny O or 
Cynthia......You're an Hardcore San Jose DreamBOY / DreamGirl

12)If you ever attended "Studio 47", "DB 
Coopers", "Club Oasis", Or
"Paradise beach" and you are STILL clubbing... You're an OLD SAN JOSE BOY /GIRL!

13)If your driving record consist of "Cruising 
Violations" on From King and
Story.... You're a San Jose Boy / San Jose girl!

14)If you are still calling "Upstairs Records" 
looking for the Latest HighEnergy CD, You're an San Jose boy / San Jose Girl

15)If you have a Wild 107.7/Wild 94.9 bumpers sticker on 
your car...OH BOY,You're a San Jose Boy / Girl for sure!

16)If you go to the Santa Clara County Fair, Just 
to take Pictures....(You know who you are) You're a San Jose Boy / Girl.

17)If you wear Lip liner and no lipstick, You're 
an San Jose Girl!

19)If there is a "Cover Charge" to your House 
Party that can only be located
by a Hand made flyer with directions... You're an 
San Jose BOY/GIRL.

*8Bonus San Jose Boy/Girl Points if your house 
was off "Rigolleto"

If your flossin Major, Bling Blingin, with 20's 
on your ride, But if you
still live at home with your Parents..........You're a San Jose Boy..

If you go by one or more of the following 
Nicknames: ElJoker, LaShy Girl,
Wino, Oso, Ojos Del Loco, Bambi Eyes, 
Flaco,Snowman,etc...You're a San Jose Boy/ Girl

If you know all the "Side Streets" to get around 
the "Crusing Roadblocks" after the Super Oldies Concert... You're a San Jose Boy / Girl

*If you have ever been Cruising Santa Clara and 
Forced to take HWY 87 South
to Alma, Flip a U-Turn, Back on North 87 to 280, 
To King road, to Santa Clara and Still end up back where you started? *
You're a San Jose Boy / San Jose Girl.

If you are one of those Chicks that are hanging 
out the window of a car Cruising during Cinco De Mayo, You're a San Jose Girl!!!

If you go to all the day festivals (Cinco De 
Mayo, Mariachi Fest, Fireman Chili Cook-off) in some dukie shorts, 
hair all done up, with 4 of your girlfriends that just had kids (STRETCH MARKS), you're a San Jose girl!!!!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=353045&st=140
2007 was cool too


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EB AZTECAS PREZ_@Jun 5 2009, 11:34 PM~14109704
> *ttt
> *



x86


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

WE DOWN FOR YOUR TOWN!!!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

*LUXURIOUS 
AZTEC CREATIONS
BAY AREA BOSSES
Duke's Santa Clara Co. 
Chicano Legacy 
IMPALAS
NOKTURNAL
CALI LIFE
INDIVIDUALS
EAST SIDE RIDERS
Inspirations 
kool Impressions
Patróns
Lifes Finest
EMINENCE
Uce
ANTIGUOS
Aztecas
EXCANDALOW*


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Jun 7 2009, 08:09 PM~14121043
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## change.three (Jun 9, 2009)

My Webpage


----------



## Sj4lyfe (Feb 12, 2007)

*GOODTIMES SJ WILL BE THERE*


----------



## bigricks68 (Apr 19, 2009)

BLVD KINGS will be there


----------



## fleetwood cruizer (Feb 1, 2009)

the fleetwood cruizer will be in the house !!


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

GRANDE C.C WILL BE THERE........ :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jun 5 2009, 08:17 PM~14108334
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=353045&st=140
> 2007 was cool too
> *



Yeah it was. :thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

*LUXURIOUS 
AZTEC CREATIONS
BAY AREA BOSSES
Duke's Santa Clara Co. 
Chicano Legacy 
IMPALAS
NOKTURNAL
CALI LIFE
INDIVIDUALS
EAST SIDE RIDERS
Inspirations 
kool Impressions
Patróns
Lifes Finest
EMINENCE
Uce
ANTIGUOS
Aztecas
EXCANDALOW
GRANDE
Fleetwood cruizer
BLVD KINGS*
NICE BAY AREA CLUBS


----------



## clever.girl51 (Jun 13, 2009)

www.jrbs.com


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

CRUZING CREATIONS WILL BE THERE


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

*LUXURIOUS 
AZTEC CREATIONS
BAY AREA BOSSES
Duke's Santa Clara Co. 
Chicano Legacy 
IMPALAS
NOKTURNAL
CALI LIFE
INDIVIDUALS
EAST SIDE RIDERS
Inspirations 
kool Impressions
Patróns
Lifes Finest
EMINENCE
Uce
ANTIGUOS
Aztecas
EXCANDALOW
GRANDE
Fleetwood cruizer
BLVD KINGS
CRUZING CREATIONS *
NOR.CAL. COMING TOGERTHER :biggrin:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jun 13 2009, 08:11 AM~14178655
> *LUXURIOUS
> AZTEC CREATIONS
> BAY AREA BOSSES
> ...


----------



## Nuestro Tiempo (Oct 14, 2004)

NUESTRO TIEMPO will be there


----------



## Sj4lyfe (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jun 13 2009, 07:11 AM~14178655
> *LUXURIOUS
> AZTEC CREATIONS
> BAY AREA BOSSES
> ...


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

*LUXURIOUS 
AZTEC CREATIONS
BAY AREA BOSSES
Duke's Santa Clara Co. 
Chicano Legacy 
IMPALAS
NOKTURNAL
CALI LIFE
INDIVIDUALS
EAST SIDE RIDERS
Inspirations 
kool Impressions
Patróns
Lifes Finest
EMINENCE
Uce
ANTIGUOS
Aztecas
EXCANDALOW
GRANDE
Fleetwood cruizer
BLVD KINGS
CRUZING CREATIONS 
UNIQUES
NUESTRO TIEMPO*
*NOR.CAL.* CLUBS ONLY :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

EAST SIDE RIDERS WILL BE THERE OOWWWW WAIT WHERE ALREADY ON THERE LOL.


----------



## sixo (May 3, 2007)

lets fukeeeng dooo dissss!!!!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I will be out there to support my brothers in san jo


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sj4lyfe_@Jun 13 2009, 02:08 PM~14180330


What up homie?!
Look forward to seeing You guys out there!
Bring George out too!!!!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

u know 408 RYDERS wil be out there rollin....


----------



## CITY-OF-SHARKS (Jun 15, 2005)

TTT. :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

T
T
M
F
T
4 
TRADITION!!!!


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

T
T
T
 

THAT LIST IS LOOKING STRONG :biggrin: 

PATIENTLY WAITING!!!!
uffin: uffin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

is there going to be a king of the streets this year


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 19 2009, 01:16 PM~14239872
> *is there going to be a king of the streets this year
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66+Jun 13 2009, 09:49 AM~14178842-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## orta63 (Apr 25, 2007)

DUKE'S NO CAL will be there :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jun 21 2009, 04:49 PM~14256013
> *:biggrin:
> *


thats whats up how you been bro


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

"WHOS DOWN TO ROLL?"


I got shootgun


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

*
T
T
M
F
T
*


----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Jun 22 2009, 11:40 PM~14269496
> *"WHOS DOWN TO ROLL?"
> I got shootgun
> *


you can roll with me :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Jun 23 2009, 12:40 AM~14269496
> *"WHOS DOWN TO ROLL?"
> I got shootgun
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: WE DOWN


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Jun 23 2009, 12:40 AM~14269496
> *"WHOS DOWN TO ROLL?"
> I got shootgun
> *


Lets roll Ben!


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Jun 23 2009, 12:40 AM~14269496
> *"WHOS DOWN TO ROLL?"
> I got shootgun
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Jun 23 2009, 12:40 AM~14269496
> *"WHOS DOWN TO ROLL?"
> I got shootgun
> *


the ranger?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

*LUXURIOUS 
AZTEC CREATIONS
BAY AREA BOSSES
Duke's Santa Clara Co. 
Chicano Legacy 
IMPALAS
NOKTURNAL
CALI LIFE
INDIVIDUALS
EAST SIDE RIDERS
Inspirations 
kool Impressions
Patróns
Lifes Finest
EMINENCE
Uce
ANTIGUOS
Aztecas
EXCANDALOW
GRANDE
Fleetwood cruizer
BLVD KINGS
CRUZING CREATIONS 
UNIQUES
NUESTRO TIEMPO
DUKE'S NO CAL
PARLIAMENT *


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=484042


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jun 23 2009, 05:05 PM~14276282
> *LUXURIOUS
> AZTEC CREATIONS
> BAY AREA BOSSES
> ...


Aztlan Imperial uffin:


----------



## Gangster (Nov 17, 2005)

Firme ClassicS we're down~


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Jun 23 2009, 11:07 PM~14279597
> *Aztlan Imperial    uffin:
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## kutlass81 (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

*LUXURIOUS 
AZTEC CREATIONS
BAY AREA BOSSES
Duke's Santa Clara Co. 
Chicano Legacy 
IMPALAS
NOKTURNAL
CALI LIFE
INDIVIDUALS
EAST SIDE RIDERS
Inspirations 
kool Impressions
Patróns
Lifes Finest
EMINENCE
Uce
ANTIGUOS
Aztecas
EXCANDALOW
GRANDE
Fleetwood cruizer
BLVD KINGS
CRUZING CREATIONS 
UNIQUES
NUESTRO TIEMPO
DUKE'S NO CAL
PARLIAMENT
Aztlan ImperialS
Goodtimes NOR.CAL
Firme ClassicS*


----------



## Sj4lyfe (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jun 25 2009, 06:02 PM~14299776
> *LUXURIOUS
> AZTEC CREATIONS
> BAY AREA BOSSES
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## SJtonelocs (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jun 25 2009, 06:02 PM~14299776
> *LUXURIOUS
> AZTEC CREATIONS
> BAY AREA BOSSES
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)




----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

T
T
T


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

I used to roll down there to Boulevard Nights San Jo when I was a youngster... that shit was always off the hook.. Cops didn't fuck around though, they would put everyone on a freeway and I didnt know my way around, so I'd be all over the place tryin to get back to the strip.. Good times.. It would be cool to see San Jo puttin it down again.. People from all of Nor Cal used to roll to San Jo for Blvd. Nights..


----------



## FIJIRIDE (May 1, 2006)

I know I'll be there cruisin the 63 representin Enchanted Creation. I'll see if other members are down to cruise as well.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

ttt


----------



## BaYBoYPhOtOGrApHy (May 30, 2009)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jul 2 2009, 07:00 PM~14366429
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

OK! Need input please. 

I'm thinking of having a "LOWRIDER ART" showing to feature some of the Talent in Nor Cal! This would happen Sunday Afternoon Sept 6th at South First Billiards in DownTown San Jose. 3p - 7p. This would be the opening night and run the entire month of Sept. 

Would you be down to support an event like this?

Please Pm with artists you think might be into showing their FINE Art!

Thanks,

Xavier


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

DONT FORGET PEOPLE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Jul 21 2009, 09:57 PM~14544712
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)

:cheesy: I'll be there!!1


----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)

!


----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=489070


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 8 2009, 04:09 PM~14415204
> *OK!  Need input please.
> 
> I'm thinking of having a "LOWRIDER ART" showing to feature some of the Talent  in Nor Cal!  This would happen Sunday Afternoon Sept 6th at South First Billiards in DownTown San Jose.  3p - 7p.  This would be the opening night and run the entire month of Sept.
> ...


oyes X some firme rides out side would make a good start of show que no carnal?? :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

TTT FOR NOR CAL


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jun 2 2009, 10:23 AM~14070707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOT SURE IF THIS HAS ALREADY BEEN ADDRESSED OR NOT BUT THE DATES ARE OFF FRI/SAT/SUN IS THE 4,5 AND 6TH JUST MAKING SURE WE WILL BE HITTIN THE STREETS FRIDAY NIGHT :biggrin: THE FLYER AND POST SAY 5TH,6TH AND 7TH


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Outlaw66_@Jul 29 2009, 02:14 AM~14612966
> *NOT SURE IF THIS HAS ALREADY BEEN ADDRESSED OR NOT BUT THE DATES ARE OFF FRI/SAT/SUN IS THE 4,5 AND 6TH JUST MAKING SURE WE WILL BE HITTIN THE STREETS FRIDAY NIGHT :biggrin:  THE FLYER AND POST SAY 5TH,6TH AND 7TH
> *


  4/5/6TH :biggrin:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jul 29 2009, 07:08 AM~14613893
> * 4/5/6TH  :biggrin:
> *


GRACIAS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

Raffles, music, vendors, art on display and for sale - fundraiser for the San Jose's East Side sports programs.  Save East Side Sports is a non-profit organization. 

--Free food (until it runs out)
--Families welcomed and requested to be there for a day of fun!
--Dunk tank by Beer Run Bobby
--Jumpers for the kids.
--Patrons free, cars asked to make a $15 donation, but NOT required.
--Face painting for the kids

Cars are asked to come at 10AM and stay until 4-5 ish, so you can make Sylvia's ('39) Show N Shine at Sizler the same day :angel:

This is for the kids, guys and gals, hope to see you there!!

Any questions, or want to particpate, please PM me or call.  There is a restaurant and bar at the Raddison for those of you coming without kids  Also, it's next door to 4th Street Bowl, so it's a great way to make a fmaily day of the event!!

Thanks!!
Jenn


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## Mr.Deluxe (Nov 26, 2008)

friday night im gonna make that trip from SACRA ,hows the placas, out there,bro ,anyway i will see you out there im gonna see if the rest of the club wants to roll, LATER


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Jul 26 2009, 12:12 AM~14583124
> *oyes X some firme rides out side would make a good start of show que no carnal?? :biggrin:
> *



Trying to get the Artists to HOLLA at me....so I can line this up for them in San Jose. Hell Ya we need cars to do this right! "Coast" get at me. 

[email protected]


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

TTT FOR NOR CAL


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SJGUAM408 (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jun 2 2009, 10:23 AM~14070707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


grande car club will be there


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

ttt
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

a few weeks


----------



## tcg64 (Feb 12, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## r8rsnation (Nov 8, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)

LUXURIOUS 
AZTEC CREATIONS
BAY AREA BOSSES
Duke's Santa Clara Co. 
Chicano Legacy 
IMPALAS
NOKTURNAL
CALI LIFE
INDIVIDUALS
EAST SIDE RIDERS
Inspirations 
kool Impressions
Patróns
Lifes Finest
EMINENCE
Uce
ANTIGUOS
Aztecas
EXCANDALOW
GRANDE
Fleetwood cruizer
BLVD KINGS
CRUZING CREATIONS 
UNIQUES
NUESTRO TIEMPO
DUKE'S NO CAL
PARLIAMENT
Aztlan ImperialS
Goodtimes NOR.CAL
Firme ClassicS
Nuestro Estilo CC

:thumbsup:


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

Shhhheeeeeooooowwwwwww! 

I can't to have someone out there keeping everyone updated on traffic control!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :bi


----------



## 408_Life (Apr 11, 2006)

TTT


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

*31 clubs* plus solo riders damn cops going to love us......
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Beer Run Bobby_@Aug 14 2009, 06:55 PM~14772908
> *Shhhheeeeeooooowwwwwww!
> 
> I can't to have someone out there keeping everyone updated on traffic control!
> ...


----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

T T T


> _Originally posted by jcrodriguezss_@Aug 14 2009, 01:29 PM~14771159
> *LUXURIOUS
> AZTEC CREATIONS
> BAY AREA BOSSES
> ...


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Aug 15 2009, 11:57 AM~14777494
> *31 clubs plus solo riders damn cops going to love us......
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x114


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

Add another CarClub in there for the Cop's to chase around and pull over.lol


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

we'll be out there


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Aug 17 2009, 03:32 PM~14795193
> *we'll be out there
> so will we  :biggrin:
> 
> ...





>


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

:biggrin: Bad ass rides reppin SAN JO...... Can't wait count The UNIQUES in.


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

cant wait for this weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

*LUXURIOUS 
AZTEC CREATIONS
BAY AREA BOSSES
Duke's Santa Clara Co. 
Chicano Legacy 
IMPALAS
NOKTURNAL
CALI LIFE
INDIVIDUALS
EAST SIDE RIDERS
Inspirations 
kool Impressions
Patróns
Lifes Finest
EMINENCE
Uce
ANTIGUOS
Aztecas
EXCANDALOW
GRANDE
Fleetwood cruizer
BLVD KINGS
CRUZING CREATIONS 
UNIQUES
NUESTRO TIEMPO
DUKE'S NO CAL
PARLIAMENT
Aztlan ImperialS
Goodtimes NOR.CAL
Firme ClassicS
Nuestro Estilo CC*
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Andy's Hydraulics hit'n major inches way back in the day (1978) using tailgate pumps..
Andy's brother Ralphy Douglas with his clean ass lacquer black Impala, not some junker: 

Andy & Ralphy Douglas, true pioneers in the art of hop'n put'n down for East side San Jose, CA back in the day..
Andy founder of NEW STYLE CC

Sept 1978 / San Jose, CA - 63 inches 
Oct 1978 San Bernadino, Ca / 72 inches
Nov 1978 San Jose, CA / 81 inches


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Aug 20 2009, 06:56 AM~14825551
> *ISLANDERS C.C. to the list too *


----------



## lil_rik408 (Nov 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 20 2009, 09:40 AM~14827402
> * you can add ISLANDERS C.C. to the list too
> *


BROWN IMPRESSIONS C.C. WILL ALSO BE THERE....


----------



## EASTBAY 925 (May 28, 2009)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Outlaw66_@Jul 29 2009, 12:14 AM~14612966
> *NOT SURE IF THIS HAS ALREADY BEEN ADDRESSED OR NOT BUT THE DATES ARE OFF FRI/SAT/SUN IS THE 4,5 AND 6TH JUST MAKING SURE WE WILL BE HITTIN THE STREETS FRIDAY NIGHT :biggrin:  THE FLYER AND POST SAY 5TH,6TH AND 7TH
> *



oh'man!!!
i didnt even notice that!
GooDjob! :biggrin: 

i'll be out there on FRIDAY for sure!!


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

will be there


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: TTT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

*LUXURIOUS 
AZTEC CREATIONS
BAY AREA BOSSES
Duke's Santa Clara Co. 
Chicano Legacy 
IMPALAS
NOKTURNAL
CALI LIFE
INDIVIDUALS
EAST SIDE RIDERS
Inspirations 
kool Impressions
Patróns
Lifes Finest
EMINENCE
Uce
ANTIGUOS
Aztecas
EXCANDALOW
GRANDE
Fleetwood cruizer
BLVD KINGS
CRUZING CREATIONS 
UNIQUES
NUESTRO TIEMPO
DUKE'S NO CAL
PARLIAMENT
Aztlan ImperialS
Goodtimes NOR.CAL
Firme ClassicS
Nuestro Estilo 
ISLANDERS
BROWN IMPRESSIONS
CHEVITOS*
:biggrin: :biggrin: :0


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

Hell yeah....


----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)

hno: F.. yeah.. can't wait, can anyone post like and schedule where to meet and what time! Son We roll out?!


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

F.. Yeah, Hell Yeah, down for this. I'm leaving now to get my spot. :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jcrodriguezss_@Aug 24 2009, 08:02 PM~14869013
> *hno:  F.. yeah.. can't wait, can anyone post like and schedule where to meet and what time! Son We roll out?!
> *


FRI? WHERE EVER
SAT. SAN JOSE BLUE JEANS 7PM/if cops come we will ride to target king and story
SUN.Wienerschnizel SANTA CLARA ST. AND ACROSS THE STREET @ PARK . IN THE AFTERNOON, LET THE CARS SHINE FEEL FREE TO BRING YOUR OWN PITS AND BBQ ENJOY YOUR 3 DAY WEEKEND


----------



## EEVLWYS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Aug 25 2009, 07:38 AM~14873486
> *if cops come we will ride to target king and story
> *


Now we all know in San Jo the cops are going to fuk up the whole day!


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

Shoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow hno:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EEVLWYS_@Aug 25 2009, 10:53 AM~14874443
> *Now we all know in San Jo the cops are going to fuk up the whole day!
> *


nope its not cinco de mayo


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

Cops hno: make me mad :machinegun: we need to make sure we have a game plan. Last year it was tight. I hung out with everyone until about 9pm, then at every entrance to the san jose blue jean plaza cops rolled in, and made us all leave. We need to have a second spot all to go to, then a third, and so on. Let's make them busy, until they leave us the hell alone. Pinche cops.  hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Aug 25 2009, 06:38 AM~14873486
> *FRI? WHERE EVER
> SAT. SAN JOSE BLUE JEANS 7PM/if cops come we will ride to target king and story
> SUN.Wienerschnizel SANTA CLARA ST. AND ACROSS THE STREET @ PARK . IN THE AFTERNOON, LET THE CARS SHINE  FEEL FREE TO BRING YOUR OWN PITS AND BBQ  ENJOY YOUR 3 DAY WEEKEND
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Aug 25 2009, 07:38 AM~14873486
> *FRI? WHERE EVER
> SAT. SAN JOSE BLUE JEANS 7PM/if cops come we will ride to target king and story
> SUN.Wienerschnizel SANTA CLARA ST. AND ACROSS THE STREET @ PARK . IN THE AFTERNOON, LET THE CARS SHINE  FEEL FREE TO BRING YOUR OWN PITS AND BBQ  ENJOY YOUR 3 DAY WEEKEND
> *



CAN WE CHOOSE A SPOT FOR FRIDAY LIKE THE SAFEWAY ON STORY AND WHITE AND IF THE COPS COME EVERYBODY HEAD DOWN TO SANTA CLARA ST. AND START CRUISING OR WE COULD KEEP THE CRUISE ON THE EAST SIDE UP AND DOWN WHITE RD BETWEEN STORY AND ALUM ROCK


----------



## EASTBAY 925 (May 28, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Outlaw66_@Aug 26 2009, 01:59 PM~14888034
> *CAN WE CHOOSE A SPOT FOR FRIDAY LIKE THE SAFEWAY ON STORY AND WHITE AND IF THE COPS COME EVERYBODY HEAD DOWN TO SANTA CLARA ST. AND START CRUISING OR WE COULD KEEP THE CRUISE ON THE EAST SIDE UP AND DOWN WHITE RD BETWEEN STORY AND ALUM ROCK
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

*2weeks*


----------



## AztecasRemyRed (Dec 30, 2008)

Bay Boy Photography will be there ..........photographer for Ranflas Magazine,Aztecas,Duke's Eastbay Chapter,Grande,Untouchables and hopefully anybody else wantin em clean shots


----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)

TTT uffin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

BLVD BOMBS will be there


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

should be there on sat night after the DUB show :biggrin:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Aug 24 2009, 10:52 AM~14863885
> *LUXURIOUS
> AZTEC CREATIONS
> BAY AREA BOSSES
> ...


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

LUXURIOUS 
AZTEC CREATIONS
BAY AREA BOSSES
Duke's Santa Clara Co. 
Chicano Legacy 
IMPALAS
NOKTURNAL
CALI LIFE
INDIVIDUALS
EAST SIDE RIDERS
Inspirations 
kool Impressions
Patróns
Lifes Finest
EMINENCE
Uce
ANTIGUOS
Aztecas
EXCANDALOW
GRANDE
Fleetwood cruizer
BLVD KINGS
CRUZING CREATIONS 
UNIQUES
NUESTRO TIEMPO
DUKE'S NO CAL
PARLIAMENT
Aztlan ImperialS
Goodtimes NOR.CAL
Firme ClassicS
Nuestro Estilo 
ISLANDERS
BROWN IMPRESSIONS
CHEVITOS


NOW LETS SEE WHO SHOWS UP  :biggrin: 
SAT, 7PM SJBLUE JEANS
SUN. DOWNTOWN Wienerschnizel SANTA CLARA ST. AND ACROSS THE STREET @ PARK . IN THE AFTERNOON.
REMEMBER MONDAY NO WORK :biggrin:


----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Aug 31 2009, 04:14 PM~14939705
> *LUXURIOUS
> AZTEC CREATIONS
> BAY AREA BOSSES
> ...



See ya there!!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

somebodies gonna drive by at 10 in the morning and come on here to post that its dead out there :roflmao:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77_@Sep 1 2009, 09:04 AM~14946678
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

bad ass picture :biggrin:


----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)

:420:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## og67impala (Dec 22, 2007)

CANT WAIT ALL B UP THERE FROM THE CENTRAL VALLEY 3 HOUR DRIVE TO A FAT ASS WEEKEND...


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

:ugh:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

TTT


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)

:wow: close!


----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Capital City Ent._@Sep 2 2009, 05:13 PM~14963449
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## lil_rik408 (Nov 25, 2008)




----------



## maddhoppr (Apr 17, 2005)

cant wait...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

Scared hno: Ready to roll hno:


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77_@Sep 3 2009, 10:27 AM~14969206
> *Scared hno:  Ready to roll hno:
> *



Got the batteries charging :0


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

AW SHIT. ROBS GONNA HIT ON SOMEONE...


SO WHERES THE MEET UP FRI NIGHT?


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 3 2009, 06:34 PM~14974141
> *AW SHIT. ROBS GONNA HIT ON SOMEONE...
> SO WHERES THE MEET UP FRI NIGHT?
> *



Wheres gilbert at? :0


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 3 2009, 06:34 PM~14974141
> *AW SHIT. ROBS GONNA HIT ON SOMEONE...
> SO WHERES THE MEET UP FRI NIGHT?
> *


you call it ...im not goin to be out there...got family thangs goin on...
*But sat..is the main day/ also sunday afternoon.*


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

mi ranchito like last week would be cool


----------



## ez money 408 (Jun 22, 2008)

U GUYS READY 4 SOME EAST SIDE RIDER SIDE SHOWS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

Puting the crome indies on the regal trying to make it for sat night count nor cal in let's ride


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

:cheesy: 2 more dayzzzzzzz!!!!!


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

It's almost here hno: stomach turning, must do CACA first hno:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 3 2009, 06:12 PM~14974476
> *mi ranchito like last week would be cool
> *


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ez money 408_@Sep 3 2009, 08:56 PM~14975402
> *U GUYS READY 4 SOME EAST SIDE RIDER SIDE SHOWS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez money 408_@Sep 3 2009, 07:56 PM~14975402
> *U GUYS READY 4 SOME EAST SIDE RIDER SIDE SHOWS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ez money 408_@Sep 3 2009, 07:56 PM~14975402
> *U GUYS READY 4 SOME EAST SIDE RIDER SIDE SHOWS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: 

See you at Mi Ranchito across from James Lick


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

So what time is everyone meeting at Mi Rachito? I can't make it out there until about 7:30pm. I say we meet up there, and caravan out of Mi Rachito at 9pm, and roll downtown in one massive lineup. Whatcha think outlaw66


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

730


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

See you all there ! :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

by Monday i hope we get hella pics :biggrin: 
don't forget the camera


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

Amost time, car is ready for some BLVD action. Scared batteries at 20% must hold back. hno:


----------



## der187 (Mar 22, 2004)

yeah i see all this club but everytime we meet at blue jeans everbody show up but when it s time to roll like always people go home cuz there scared of cops will see who talks the talk and who down to ride ill be there till the end will she whos has the tongs on on those days


----------



## masatalker (Dec 1, 2004)

you guys be sure to take some video.


----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Sep 3 2009, 08:23 PM~14976457
> *:cheesy:  2 more dayzzzzzzz!!!!!
> *



Hey!! Wazz Up Legacy!1 See Ya Saturday!!


----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Aug 20 2009, 05:56 AM~14825551
> *LUXURIOUS
> AZTEC CREATIONS
> BAY AREA BOSSES
> ...


I will say I hope we all make it !! and go down Deep!!


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jcrodriguezss_@Sep 4 2009, 11:34 PM~14986845
> *Hey!! Wazz Up Legacy!1 See Ya Saturday!!
> *



simon homie, we leaving frisco @ 6:00 pm & be down there by 7:00 pm


----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Sep 4 2009, 10:48 PM~14986920
> *simon homie, we leaving frisco @ 6:00 pm & be down there by 7:00 pm
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

friday an im home already saving shit for tommrow see you all then


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rhr26_@Sep 3 2009, 05:52 PM~14974298
> *Wheres gilbert at?    :0
> *



:twak: 









:biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

OK .... SO SATURDAY IS THE MAIN DAY... BUT WHERE IS EVERYBODY GONNA MEET UP AT?? EXACTLY AND TIME..





BLUE JEANS OR MI RANCHITO? AND WHAT TIME?????


----------



## sixo (May 3, 2007)

...


----------



## sixo (May 3, 2007)

...


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

we plan on meeting up at ranchito then cruise over to meet everyone at san jose blue jeans


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixo_@Sep 5 2009, 02:41 AM~14987278
> *friday night teaser...
> 
> (blurry i know, but trying to hold a camera phone still is almost as hard as building a space shuttle)
> ...


nice


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixo_@Sep 5 2009, 01:41 AM~14987278
> *friday night teaser...
> 
> (blurry i know, but trying to hold a camera phone still is almost as hard as building a space shuttle)
> ...


  Had a good time out there tonight! cant wait till tomorrow


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

*SAT. SAN JOSE BLUE JEANS 7PM
SUN.Wienerschnizel SANTA CLARA ST. AND ACROSS THE STREET @ PARK . IN THE AFTERNOON*


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Sep 5 2009, 07:37 AM~14987773
> *SAT. SAN JOSE BLUE JEANS 7PM
> SUN.Wienerschnizel SANTA CLARA ST. AND ACROSS THE STREET @ PARK . IN THE AFTERNOON
> *


Dame by the time we end up taking off i say cops have that shit blocked off like always. :angry:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Sep 5 2009, 08:05 AM~14988256
> *Dame by the time we end up taking off i say cops have that shit blocked off like always. :angry:
> *


Fuck the cops! Just have your shit legit, and give them no reason to pull you over! we were dippin downtown till 2am last night. Cops just watched us roll by


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

we heading out around 4-5....any one wants to roll...hit me up!!


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Sep 5 2009, 01:10 PM~14989315
> *Fuck the cops! Just have your shit legit, and give them no reason to pull you over! we were dippin downtown till 2am last night. Cops just watched us roll by
> *



We where rolling down santa clara doing about 10 mph with a cop behind us!!!! He got all mad and went around us. :biggrin:


----------



## Sj4lyfe (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rhr26_@Sep 5 2009, 12:05 PM~14989606
> *We where rolling down stanta clara doing about 10 mph    with a cop behind us!!!!  He got all mad and went around us.  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Sep 5 2009, 01:10 PM~14989315
> *Fuck the cops! Just have your shit legit, and give them no reason to pull you over! we were dippin downtown till 2am last night. Cops just watched us roll by
> *


 
have your shit legit. everything should be fine


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixo_@Sep 5 2009, 02:18 AM~14987267
> *lets not take this whole "meet up" thing too seriously.  just cruise until you run into folks.  from the sounds of it, i think we all plan on being out there all night.  so i dont think it'll be hard to find everybody.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: chicanolegacysf, fleetwood cruizer

what up homie!!!!!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

heard there was lot of riders at hillview park right now... almost ready to head out uffin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

See everyone in a while


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

king of cali car hop n sacramento oct 18th go 2 shows n events 4 more info


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

ttt wish my ride was done so i could be out there


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

just got home and its still cracking out there very good turn out :biggrin: ttt for san jo


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

ITS STILL ON AND CRACKEN


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

who got piks?


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

just got in, it was the shit to see everyone cruz an chilling got some good pics will post tommrow good night an god bless 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :wave: :wave:


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

Shit was hella crackin that's how it should be every weekend
if u weren't out on the blvd you missed out for sure


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Sep 6 2009, 02:59 AM~14994238
> *Shit was hella crackin that's how it should be every weekend
> if u weren't out on the blvd you missed out for sure
> *


 :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)

:420: yup Just Got Home!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:biggrin: 









:thumbsup:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

Definitly had a great time, lots of nice cars....c-ya tomarrow!


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

I WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THE CAR CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS FROM SAN JO, EAST BAY, WEST BAY, NORTH BAY, ALL AROUND THE BAY AREA THAT CAME DOWN & SUPPORTED THIS EVENT THAT WE DO ONCE A YEAR IN SAN JO, THANK YOU.EXCANDALOW C.C., THANK YOU GUYS FOR COMING ALL THE WAY FROM RICHMOND & THE HOMEBOY FROM LOLYSTICS C.C. YOU ALSO COMING ALL THE WAY FROM VALLEJO, YOU GUYS GOT MY RESPECT & ANYBODY ELSE I LEFT OUT THAT CAME FROM HELLA FAR :thumbsup: ALSO SAN JOSE'S OWN "EAST SIDE RIDERS" YOU VATOS WERE LOOKIN MAS CHINGON OUT THERE TONIGHT ,GRACIAS FOR THE SHOW YOU GUYS GAVE US.TO ALL THE HOPPERS THAT WERE DOING THERE THING TONIGHT, YOU GUYS LOOKED VERY IMPRESSIVE  AND TO OUR OWN, S.J.P.D. I HATE TO SAY IT BUT THANK YOU FELLAS FOR LETTING US LOW RIDERS ENJOY OUR TIME (4hrs ) HANGING OUT & JUST BULLSHITTING WITH EACH OTHER


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Uniques83_@Sep 6 2009, 03:22 AM~14994333
> *I WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THE CAR CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS FROM SAN JO, EAST BAY, WEST BAY, NORTH BAY, ALL AROUND THE BAY AREA THAT CAME DOWN & SUPPORTED THIS EVENT THAT WE DO ONCE A YEAR IN SAN JO, THANK YOU.EXCANDALOW C.C., THANK YOU GUYS FOR COMING ALL THE WAY FROM RICHMOND & THE HOMEBOY FROM LOLYSTICS C.C. YOU ALSO COMING ALL THE WAY FROM VALLEJO, YOU GUYS GOT MY RESPECT & ANYBODY ELSE I LEFT OUT THAT CAME FROM HELLA FAR :thumbsup: ALSO SAN JOSE'S OWN "EAST SIDE RIDERS" YOU VATOS WERE LOOKIN MAS CHINGON OUT THERE TONIGHT ,GRACIAS FOR THE SHOW YOU GUYS GAVE US.TO ALL THE HOPPERS THAT WERE DOING THERE THING TONIGHT, YOU GUYS LOOKED VERY IMPRESSIVE  AND TO OUR OWN, S.J.P.D. I HATE TO SAY IT BUT THANK YOU FELLAS FOR LETTING US LOW RIDERS ENJOY OUR TIME (4hrs ) HANGING OUT & JUST BULLSHITTING WITH EACH OTHER
> *



*richmond* in the house..good job guys!


----------



## sixo (May 3, 2007)

haha, im one of the stragglers that just got home... :biggrin: 

i love you san jo.


----------



## sixo (May 3, 2007)

Mikeyyyyy!


----------



## sixo (May 3, 2007)




----------



## sixo (May 3, 2007)




----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

heres some pics my 6year old son took :biggrin:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## sixo (May 3, 2007)

few vids:
(couldnt figure out how to embed)

Video 1

a few people hit that corner on three, but i only caught the last one...


Video 2


Video 3

Lovin that buick!!!


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

VERY GOODTURN OUYT :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

WOW LOOKS LIKE 1 HELL OF A TURN OUT!!!!!


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

nice !!!!! I wish they would drop that no cruzin law


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Sep 6 2009, 08:35 AM~14995064
> *WOW LOOKS LIKE 1 HELL OF A TURN OUT!!!!!
> *


 :yes: :yes: Off the hook Uce!


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Sep 6 2009, 02:30 AM~14994287
> *Definitly had a great time, lots of nice cars....c-ya tomarrow!
> 
> 
> ...


Sup David saw you smash past few time we was posted up at Der Wiener after Dub Show. See you at Fricos BBQ homie!


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

i cant open my eyes today. from all the smoke east side riders put in the air last night, you gus looked halla sick how you guys gona have all your cars three wheeling. :420: :420: :420: :420: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: more pics please


----------



## BROWN CHEVY (Aug 19, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## mr.duke (Oct 27, 2006)

I HAVIN'T HAD SO MUCH FUN SINCE DISCO EAST TIME'S BRING'S BACK MEMORIES! ARE YOU DOWN TONIGHT? :nicoderm: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

i have over 200 pictures ....i will be posting them over the next few days


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 6 2009, 09:31 AM~14995710
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SAN JO'S OWN "EAST SIDE RIDERS" C.C. GIVING US A SHOW


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 6 2009, 09:30 AM~14995703
> *
> 
> 
> ...


EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. DOING THEIR THING


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 6 2009, 09:28 AM~14995697
> *
> 
> 
> ...


EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. LOOKIN SMOOOTH :biggrin:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.duke_@Sep 6 2009, 10:09 AM~14995575
> *I HAVIN'T HAD SO MUCH FUN SINCE DISCO EAST TIME'S BRING'S BACK MEMORIES! ARE YOU DOWN TONIGHT? :nicoderm:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

It was off the hook ! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :worship: :worship: :worship: San Jo Boulevard Nights


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sixo_@Sep 6 2009, 05:13 AM~14994445
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

off the hook....:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)

TTT

http://www.youtube.com/wavesacramento#play...s/1/F4XAHjh39EA


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

i got some random camerphone pics. not many tho.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

at the pink elephant :0


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## sj59 (Nov 15, 2005)

bump for a cool as night. hope its that packed tonight


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED+Sep 6 2009, 02:44 AM~14994211-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

havent see the streets of san jo like that in years!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## BONEYARD (May 7, 2008)

LOOKING GOOD ON ITS FIRST WEEKEND OUT, BRO


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Sep 6 2009, 04:27 AM~14994463
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  I cant wait till I get off work!


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Uniques83_@Sep 6 2009, 03:22 AM~14994333
> *I WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THE CAR CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS FROM SAN JO, EAST BAY, WEST BAY, NORTH BAY, ALL AROUND THE BAY AREA THAT CAME DOWN & SUPPORTED THIS EVENT THAT WE DO ONCE A YEAR IN SAN JO, THANK YOU.EXCANDALOW C.C., THANK YOU GUYS FOR COMING ALL THE WAY FROM RICHMOND & THE HOMEBOY FROM LOLYSTICS C.C. YOU ALSO COMING ALL THE WAY FROM VALLEJO, YOU GUYS GOT MY RESPECT & ANYBODY ELSE I LEFT OUT THAT CAME FROM HELLA FAR :thumbsup: ALSO SAN JOSE'S OWN "EAST SIDE RIDERS" YOU VATOS WERE LOOKIN MAS CHINGON OUT THERE TONIGHT ,GRACIAS FOR THE SHOW YOU GUYS GAVE US.TO ALL THE HOPPERS THAT WERE DOING THERE THING TONIGHT, YOU GUYS LOOKED VERY IMPRESSIVE  AND TO OUR OWN, S.J.P.D. I HATE TO SAY IT BUT THANK YOU FELLAS FOR LETTING US LOW RIDERS ENJOY OUR TIME (4hrs ) HANGING OUT & JUST BULLSHITTING WITH EACH OTHER
> *


THANK U AND EVERYBODY FOR A GREAT TIME IN SAN JO. IT WAS OFF THE HOOK.WE WENT DOWN TOWN AND SAW ALOT OF EYE CANDY  DIDNT GET HOME TIL 4 IN DA MORNING.


----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Uniques83_@Sep 6 2009, 03:22 AM~14994333
> *I WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THE CAR CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS FROM SAN JO, EAST BAY, WEST BAY, NORTH BAY, ALL AROUND THE BAY AREA THAT CAME DOWN & SUPPORTED THIS EVENT THAT WE DO ONCE A YEAR IN SAN JO, THANK YOU.EXCANDALOW C.C., THANK YOU GUYS FOR COMING ALL THE WAY FROM RICHMOND & THE HOMEBOY FROM LOLYSTICS C.C. YOU ALSO COMING ALL THE WAY FROM VALLEJO YOU GUYS GOT MY RESPECT & ANYBODY ELSE I LEFT OUT THAT CAME FROM HELLA FAR :thumbsup: ALSO SAN JOSE'S OWN "EAST SIDE RIDERS" YOU VATOS WERE LOOKIN MAS CHINGON OUT THERE TONIGHT ,GRACIAS FOR THE SHOW YOU GUYS GAVE US.TO ALL THE HOPPERS THAT WERE DOING THERE THING TONIGHT, YOU GUYS LOOKED VERY IMPRESSIVE  AND TO OUR OWN, S.J.P.D. I HATE TO SAY IT BUT THANK YOU FELLAS FOR LETTING US LOW RIDERS ENJOY OUR TIME (4hrs ) HANGING OUT & JUST BULLSHITTING WITH EACH OTHER
> *



Blvd kings bay area chapter members made the trip from the "V" too. :biggrin: got home at 4 in the morning just in time to get static from the wifey! :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

man we had a blast out there !!!!!!!!!!! cant wait for tonight


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 78Linc_@Sep 6 2009, 01:43 PM~14997090
> *Blvd kings bay area chapter members made the trip from the "V" too. :biggrin: got home at 4 in the morning just in time to get static from the wifey! :biggrin:
> *


HEY CARNAL, YOU PROBABLY WERE NOT THE ONLY GUY THAT GOT ALOT OF STATIC FROM THE WIFE THIS MORNING :twak: :biggrin: THANKS FOR COMING DOWN & SHOWING SUPPORT FOR THIS EVENT


----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Uniques83_@Sep 6 2009, 03:13 PM~14997260
> *HEY CARNAL, YOU PROBABLY WERE NOT THE ONLY GUY THAT GOT ALOT OF STATIC FROM THE WIFE THIS MORNING :twak:  :biggrin: THANKS FOR COMING DOWN & SHOWING SUPPORT FOR THIS EVENT
> *


well worth it Que No?


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 78Linc_@Sep 6 2009, 02:23 PM~14997336
> *well worth it Que No?
> *


 :biggrin: THEY WILL GET OVER IT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

it was a great night out there, hadnt seen that many rides out in years!


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

whats up wino !


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

on my out there hope to see you all there heard it was empy wheres al the rides at blets finish with a bang homies you down are what :dunno: :dunno: :worship: :worship:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

man i am still tired from last night we got home at 4 am, it was cool riding out with LoLystics and Excandalow


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

just want to thank the homie "CHINGON" FOR PUTTIN THE FLYER AND EVENT OUT THERE, IT WAS A GOOD AS TURN OUT. THE EAST SIDE RIDERS HAD A BLAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!CANT WAIT TILL NEXT YEAR WHEN WE POP OUT WITH SOME MORE "HEAVY HITTERS" FOR THE STREETS SHARKKKKKKKKKZZZZZ!!!!!


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Uniques83_@Sep 6 2009, 03:13 PM~14997260
> *HEY CARNAL, YOU PROBABLY WERE NOT THE ONLY GUY THAT GOT ALOT OF STATIC FROM THE WIFE THIS MORNING :twak:  :biggrin: THANKS FOR COMING DOWN & SHOWING SUPPORT FOR THIS EVENT
> *


  i am still getting it, she just walked in saw that i am looking at the cruise from last night and walked out, saying wtf


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Uniques83_@Sep 6 2009, 03:22 AM~14994333
> *I WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THE CAR CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS FROM SAN JO, EAST BAY, WEST BAY, NORTH BAY, ALL AROUND THE BAY AREA THAT CAME DOWN & SUPPORTED THIS EVENT THAT WE DO ONCE A YEAR IN SAN JO, THANK YOU.EXCANDALOW C.C., THANK YOU GUYS FOR COMING ALL THE WAY FROM RICHMOND & THE HOMEBOY FROM LOLYSTICS C.C. YOU ALSO COMING ALL THE WAY FROM VALLEJO, YOU GUYS GOT MY RESPECT & ANYBODY ELSE I LEFT OUT THAT CAME FROM HELLA FAR :thumbsup: ALSO SAN JOSE'S OWN "EAST SIDE RIDERS" YOU VATOS WERE LOOKIN MAS CHINGON OUT THERE TONIGHT ,GRACIAS FOR THE SHOW YOU GUYS GAVE US.TO ALL THE HOPPERS THAT WERE DOING THERE THING TONIGHT, YOU GUYS LOOKED VERY IMPRESSIVE  AND TO OUR OWN, S.J.P.D. I HATE TO SAY IT BUT THANK YOU FELLAS FOR LETTING US LOW RIDERS ENJOY OUR TIME (4hrs ) HANGING OUT & JUST BULLSHITTING WITH EACH OTHER
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Great time SAT!!!   








BUT where were all the homies Sunday???   



T
T
M
F
T


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Sep 6 2009, 10:44 PM~15000275
> *Great time SAT!!!
> BUT where were all the homies Sunday???
> T
> ...


 :dunno: RECOVERING :biggrin:


----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)

Saturday!


----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)

Had A great Time!! Then Cops Show up !! :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)

Maybe they said It was Time to Hit the streets!! Santa Clara!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Sep 6 2009, 08:44 PM~15000275
> *Great time SAT!!!
> BUT where were all the homies Sunday???
> T
> ...


IN THE DOG HOUSE FOR NOT TAKING THE OLD LADIES OUT CRUISIN SATURDAY NIGHT. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: AND IT'S ALL WORTH IT


----------



## CADDY925 (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Uniques83_@Sep 6 2009, 10:49 PM~15000800
> *IN THE DOG HOUSE FOR NOT TAKING THE OLD LADIES OUT CRUISIN SATURDAY NIGHT. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: AND IT'S ALL WORTH IT
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jcrodriguezss_@Sep 6 2009, 10:48 PM~15000788
> *Maybe they said It was Time to Hit the streets!! Santa Clara!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



hell yeah.. :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

hope someone got picz of my wife three wheeling tonight :h5: :h5: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

MORE PICS COMING TOMMARROW


----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 6 2009, 11:35 PM~15001096
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 6 2009, 10:26 PM~15001048
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice pics Rich!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

just got home.... good nite tonite too... glad its over and cant wait to do it again :biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Uniques83_@Sep 6 2009, 11:49 PM~15000800
> *IN THE DOG HOUSE FOR NOT TAKING THE OLD LADIES OUT CRUISIN SATURDAY NIGHT. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: AND IT'S ALL WORTH IT
> *


 :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Uniques83_@Sep 6 2009, 10:49 PM~15000800
> *IN THE DOG HOUSE FOR NOT TAKING THE OLD LADIES OUT CRUISIN SATURDAY NIGHT. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: AND IT'S ALL WORTH IT
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

HAHA Crazy Vato! :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

DAYUMMMMMMMMMMMM THIS SHIT WAS HELLA CRACKING!!!! 
HADNT SEEN SAN JO LIKE THAT IN A WHILE!! 

SUP FOR INDEPENDANCE WEEKEND??? :biggrin:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Sunday @ Roosevelt Park... :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Sep 6 2009, 10:27 PM~15000097
> *just want to thank the homie "CHINGON" FOR PUTTIN THE FLYER AND EVENT OUT THERE, IT WAS A GOOD AS TURN OUT. THE EAST SIDE RIDERS HAD A BLAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!CANT WAIT TILL NEXT YEAR WHEN WE POP OUT WITH SOME MORE "HEAVY HITTERS" FOR THE STREETS SHARKKKKKKKKKZZZZZ!!!!!
> *


thanks  did it for the people  im glad you notice i threw it :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 6 2009, 11:31 AM~14995710
> *
> 
> 
> ...



the money shot :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Sep 7 2009, 10:14 AM~15002701
> *thanks  did it for the people  im glad you notice i threw it :biggrin:
> *


  

Its always been an AZTLAN IMPERIALS, then SHARKSIDE thrown event


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 6 2009, 10:12 AM~14995596
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Sep 7 2009, 10:27 AM~15002781
> *
> 
> Its always been an AZTLAN IMPERIALS, then SHARKSIDE thrown event
> *


 :roflmao: look at the last 7 years...it been only one person :biggrin: 
i seen your ride on craiglist...damn selling it again :0


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

I WOULD LIKE TO THANKS ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS FOR COMING TO THE EVENT THAT I THROWED..MEANS ALOT TO SEE ALL THE BAD ASS RIDES...
IT WAS BETTER THEN CINCO DE MAYO...JUST ALL LOWLOWS, AND NOBODY ACTING A FOOL...IF NOBODY CAME OUT THIS LAST WEEKEND I WASNT GOING TO HAVE IT ANY MORE...I PUSH THIS FOR 4 MONTHS TELLING EVERYONE.....IM HAPPY W/ IT....CANT WAIT TILL NEXT YEAR  
THANKS 
CHINGON


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Sep 7 2009, 12:08 PM~15003578
> *I WOULD LIKE TO THANKS ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS FOR COMING TO THE EVENT THAT I THROWED..MEANS ALOT TO SEE ALL THE BAD ASS RIDES...
> IT WAS BETTER THEN CINCO DE MAYO...JUST ALL LOWLOWS, AND NOBODY ACTING A FOOL...IF NOBODY CAME OUT THIS LAST WEEKEND I WASNT GOING TO HAVE IT ANY MORE...I PUSH THIS FOR 4 MONTHS TELLING EVERYONE.....IM HAPPY W/ IT....CANT WAIT TILL NEXT YEAR
> THANKS
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Sep 7 2009, 11:08 AM~15003578
> *I WOULD LIKE TO THANKS ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS FOR COMING TO THE EVENT THAT I THROWED..MEANS ALOT TO SEE ALL THE BAD ASS RIDES...
> IT WAS BETTER THEN CINCO DE MAYO...JUST ALL LOWLOWS, AND NOBODY ACTING A FOOL...IF NOBODY CAME OUT THIS LAST WEEKEND I WASNT GOING TO HAVE IT ANY MORE...I PUSH THIS FOR 4 MONTHS TELLING EVERYONE.....IM HAPPY W/ IT....CANT WAIT TILL NEXT YEAR
> THANKS
> ...


  

we had a blast. you got akeep it going!


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Sep 7 2009, 11:58 AM~15003466
> *:roflmao: look at the last 7 years...it been only one person :biggrin:
> i seen your ride on craiglist...damn selling it again :0
> *


....oh,my bad :biggrin: :0 

........you know whats going on with the ride, just waitin on Juan to fix it.  

call me up


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Sep 7 2009, 12:08 PM~15003578
> *I WOULD LIKE TO THANKS ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS FOR COMING TO THE EVENT THAT I THROWED..MEANS ALOT TO SEE ALL THE BAD ASS RIDES...
> IT WAS BETTER THEN CINCO DE MAYO...JUST ALL LOWLOWS, AND NOBODY ACTING A FOOL...IF NOBODY CAME OUT THIS LAST WEEKEND I WASNT GOING TO HAVE IT ANY MORE...I PUSH THIS FOR 4 MONTHS TELLING EVERYONE.....IM HAPPY W/ IT....CANT WAIT TILL NEXT YEAR
> THANKS
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

:thumbsup: 




> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Sep 7 2009, 11:08 AM~15003578
> *I WOULD LIKE TO THANKS ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS FOR COMING TO THE EVENT THAT I THROWED..MEANS ALOT TO SEE ALL THE BAD ASS RIDES...
> IT WAS BETTER THEN CINCO DE MAYO...JUST ALL LOWLOWS, AND NOBODY ACTING A FOOL...IF NOBODY CAME OUT THIS LAST WEEKEND I WASNT GOING TO HAVE IT ANY MORE...I PUSH THIS FOR 4 MONTHS TELLING EVERYONE.....IM HAPPY W/ IT....CANT WAIT TILL NEXT YEAR
> THANKS
> ...


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 7 2009, 04:06 PM~15005486
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Sep 7 2009, 10:08 AM~15003578
> *I WOULD LIKE TO THANKS ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS FOR COMING TO THE EVENT THAT I THROWED..MEANS ALOT TO SEE ALL THE BAD ASS RIDES...
> IT WAS BETTER THEN CINCO DE MAYO...JUST ALL LOWLOWS, AND NOBODY ACTING A FOOL...IF NOBODY CAME OUT THIS LAST WEEKEND I WASNT GOING TO HAVE IT ANY MORE...I PUSH THIS FOR 4 MONTHS TELLING EVERYONE.....IM HAPPY W/ IT....CANT WAIT TILL NEXT YEAR
> THANKS
> ...


dont make it die keep it goin every yr a traditional cruise for sj


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Sep 7 2009, 06:28 PM~15006884
> *dont make it die keep it goin every yr a traditional cruise for sj
> *


Lets not make this a one time a year thing, lets bring the cruising back to san jo!!!! We cruise out every saturday and sunday. Lets not stop here lets keep it going!!!


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 7 2009, 02:06 PM~15005486
> *
> 
> 
> ...


3 wheelin in the middle st in front of wiernerschniztal last night


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Sep 7 2009, 04:32 PM~15006942
> *3 wheelin in the middle st in front of wiernerschniztal last night
> *


:biggrin: Coast wore the lettering off my tires.


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Sep 7 2009, 06:40 PM~15007012
> *:biggrin:  Coast wore the lettering off my tires.
> *



Where is the pics/video of you chasing the caddies down 101 and hopping on the freeway!!! :0 :0


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rhr26_@Sep 7 2009, 04:42 PM~15007037
> *Where is the pics/video of you chasing the caddies down 101  and hopping on the freeway!!!    :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin: that shit was FUN! Wish someone got it on tape!


----------



## INKA (Feb 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rhr26_@Sep 7 2009, 04:42 PM~15007037
> *Where is the pics/video of you chasing the caddies down 101  and hopping on the freeway!!!    :0  :0
> *


dammit i knew i should of stayed lol


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKA_@Sep 7 2009, 04:52 PM~15007147
> *dammit i knew i should of stayed lol
> *


Yep you missed out! :biggrin:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Sep 7 2009, 11:08 AM~15003578
> *I WOULD LIKE TO THANKS ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS FOR COMING TO THE EVENT THAT I THROWED..MEANS ALOT TO SEE ALL THE BAD ASS RIDES...
> IT WAS BETTER THEN CINCO DE MAYO...JUST ALL LOWLOWS, AND NOBODY ACTING A FOOL...IF NOBODY CAME OUT THIS LAST WEEKEND I WASNT GOING TO HAVE IT ANY MORE...I PUSH THIS FOR 4 MONTHS TELLING EVERYONE.....IM HAPPY W/ IT....CANT WAIT TILL NEXT YEAR
> THANKS
> ...


LETS KEEP IT ALIVE EVERY WEEKEND :biggrin:


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Sep 7 2009, 09:15 PM~15009180
> *LETS KEEP IT ALIVE  EVERY WEEKEND :biggrin:
> *



Thats what im saying!!!!!


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

Here are some shots I took Saturday....BLVD Nights was Shooooooooooooow


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rhr26_@Sep 7 2009, 05:31 PM~15006931
> *Lets not make this a one time a year thing,  lets bring the cruising back to san jo!!!!  We cruise out every saturday and sunday.  Lets not stop here  lets keep it going!!!
> *


we could but how many homie would really go out every weekend.Im down, It would be the shit if we could pull it off :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

nice pics


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

That's all I got....


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 7 2009, 12:25 AM~15001042
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn :biggrin: thanks Rich :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 7 2009, 10:33 PM~15010231
> *
> 
> 
> ...


porn mustache :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Sep 7 2009, 08:34 PM~15010249
> *damn :biggrin: thanks Rich :biggrin:
> *


  YOU KNOW


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Sep 7 2009, 08:35 PM~15010271
> *porn mustache :biggrin:
> *


LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 7 2009, 08:38 PM~15010306
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MUCHO GRACIAS FOR THE PICS, SENOIR QUESO :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 7 2009, 10:35 PM~15010270
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Uniques83_@Sep 7 2009, 08:46 PM~15010411
> *MUCHO GRACIAS FOR THE PICS, SENOIR QUESO  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


  ANYTIME


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Uniques83_@Sep 7 2009, 08:46 PM~15010411
> *MUCHO GRACIAS FOR THE PICS, SENOIR QUESO  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


  ANYTIME


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

IT WAS ALL GOOD FOR LIKE 2.5 HOURS TILL THIS GUY SHOWED UP


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

Whats up Rich? Any pics from wienerschnitzel? You know what I want to see


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 7 2009, 08:59 PM~15010563
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2009)

> SAN JO'S OWN "EAST SIDE RIDERS" C.C. REPRESENTING SAN JO TO THE FULLEST


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

62 on three last night
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PNE3TSVH6FI


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

NICE PICS FELLAS ... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## djspydaz (Feb 11, 2008)

nice pics :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Sep 7 2009, 09:01 PM~15010575
> *  Whats up Rich? Any pics from wienerschnitzel? You know what I want to see
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> > SAN JO'S OWN "EAST SIDE RIDERS" C.C. REPRESENTING SAN JO TO THE FULLEST
> 
> 
> COSIGNED


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 7 2009, 09:41 PM~15010975
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Thanks Rich! My new screen saver


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

I WILL GET THE REST UP TOMMARROW NITE 


2 Last ones ....who remebers this guy? lol..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 7 2009, 11:43 PM~15011000
> *COSIGNED
> *


nice piks rich!


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 7 2009, 11:55 PM~15011105
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i love the bumper to bumper action!


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 7 2009, 11:59 PM~15011136
> *I WILL GET THE REST UP TOMMARROW NITE
> 2 Last ones ....who remebers this guy? lol..... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


gangsta :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> > SAN JO'S OWN "EAST SIDE RIDERS" C.C. REPRESENTING SAN JO TO THE FULLEST
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 7 2009, 10:59 PM~15011136
> *I WILL GET THE REST UP TOMMARROW NITE
> 2 Last ones ....who remebers this guy? lol..... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

some of rolled from Vallejo even though the bridge was closed just to represent


----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 7 2009, 10:41 PM~15010975
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MY COUSIN RECORDED THIS FROM HIS PHONE


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 78 money carlo_@Sep 8 2009, 12:11 AM~15011606
> *MY COUSIN RECORDED THIS FROM HIS PHONE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 78 money carlo_@Sep 7 2009, 11:11 PM~15011606
> *MY COUSIN RECORDED THIS FROM HIS PHONE
> *


 :biggrin: Thanks


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

i shoulda stayed and played jp lol that caddy looks nice!



> _Originally posted by 78 money carlo_@Sep 8 2009, 12:11 AM~15011606
> *MY COUSIN RECORDED THIS FROM HIS PHONE
> *


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Sep 8 2009, 01:30 AM~15011685
> *:biggrin: Thanks
> *



:0 :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 7 2009, 11:41 PM~15010975
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:yes: :h5:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Sep 8 2009, 12:48 AM~15011741
> *i shoulda stayed and played jp lol that caddy looks nice!
> *


yup... no one wanted to play  

we still had some fun tho :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 78 money carlo_@Sep 8 2009, 12:11 AM~15011606
> *MY COUSIN RECORDED THIS FROM HIS PHONE
> *


DAYUMMMM!! GOOD TIMES FOR SURE, GOOD TIMES


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Sep 8 2009, 08:43 AM~15013094
> *DAYUMMMM!!  GOOD TIMES FOR SURE, GOOD TIMES
> *


Looking good Nelly Nell! Keep doing your tang homie!


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Sep 7 2009, 11:08 AM~15003578
> *I WOULD LIKE TO THANKS ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS FOR COMING TO THE EVENT THAT I THROWED..MEANS ALOT TO SEE ALL THE BAD ASS RIDES...
> IT WAS BETTER THEN CINCO DE MAYO...JUST ALL LOWLOWS, AND NOBODY ACTING A FOOL...IF NOBODY CAME OUT THIS LAST WEEKEND I WASNT GOING TO HAVE IT ANY MORE...Killer turn out Bro!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> I can't wait for next year either.
> ...


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Sep 7 2009, 12:08 PM~15003578
> *I WOULD LIKE TO THANKS ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS FOR COMING TO THE EVENT THAT I THROWED..MEANS ALOT TO SEE ALL THE BAD ASS RIDES...
> IT WAS BETTER THEN CINCO DE MAYO...JUST ALL LOWLOWS, AND NOBODY ACTING A FOOL...IF NOBODY CAME OUT THIS LAST WEEKEND I WASNT GOING TO HAVE IT ANY MORE...I PUSH THIS FOR 4 MONTHS TELLING EVERYONE.....IM HAPPY W/ IT....CANT WAIT TILL NEXT YEAR
> THANKS
> ...


Man homie, Thanks for keeping this shit alive!!! It was a OFF DA HOOK WEEKEND!!One of the best in a loooooooooooooong time homie!!!
Props to ALL clubs that made it out as well!!
Fucc making this a once a year thing, we should keep it craccin everyweekend!


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Sep 8 2009, 10:04 AM~15013219
> *Man homie, Thanks for keeping this shit alive!!! It was a OFF DA HOOK WEEKEND!!One of the best in a loooooooooooooong time homie!!!
> Props to ALL clubs that made it out as well!!
> Fucc making this a once a year thing, we should keep it craccin everyweekend!
> *


x1000000 :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shaka64_@Sep 8 2009, 09:01 AM~15013204
> *Looking good Nelly Nell! Keep doing your tang homie!
> *


RIGHT ON BRO!! I SEE YOU DOING YOUR THANG TOO :0  :cheesy:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Sep 8 2009, 08:04 AM~15013219
> *Man homie, Thanks for keeping this shit alive!!! It was a OFF DA HOOK WEEKEND!!One of the best in a loooooooooooooong time homie!!!
> Props to ALL clubs that made it out as well!!
> Fucc making this a once a year thing, we should keep it craccin everyweekend!
> *


cosigned


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

some flicks from sat night


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

i thought it was kinda weak.....it was only car clubs.just all the LIL ppl out there.to me i thought it should have been put out better......the cruising was only 19th st . to 21st.that was it.where were the hynas?it wasnt even bumper to bumper..... :angry: i cut out at 1230am....was it off the hook cuzz the hoodas didnt do shit n it was packed at weinershniztl n san jo blue jeans.call me a hater but BLVD nights is suppose to be bumper to bumper from story n king all the way to down town like the good ol' days.... :yessad:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

Not to many lowlows in da city so BIG UP to S.J for keepin the tradition going!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ya but it will never be like that again. people need to let that shit go. i would rather have it where its just those that want to lowride that want to be out here. there was no bottle throwin, there was no cops hating. we were able to do a lowrider only cruise. shit when was the last time that happeneD? 
people dont cruise anymore not even around the clubs. fuck it.
as long as people that want to ride keep coming out, thats all we need. i would love it to be like it was in the 90s. but if i need it to be like that in order to lowride well i guess ill have to sell the lolo and never come back out. cuz those days are gone!


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 8 2009, 10:10 AM~15013818
> *ya but it will never be like that again. people need to let that shit go. i would rather have it where its just those that want to lowride that want to be out here. there was no bottle throwin, there was no cops hating. we were able to do a lowrider only cruise. shit when was the last time that happeneD?
> people dont cruise anymore not even around the clubs. fuck it.
> as long as people that want to ride keep coming out, thats all we need. i would love it to be like it was in the 90s. but if i need it to be like that in order to lowride well i guess ill have to sell the lolo and never come back out. cuz those days are gone!
> *



SAD BUT TRUE


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 8 2009, 10:10 AM~15013818
> *ya but it will never be like that again. people need to let that shit go. i would rather have it where its just those that want to lowride that want to be out here. there was no bottle throwin, there was no cops hating. we were able to do a lowrider only cruise. shit when was the last time that happeneD?
> people dont cruise anymore not even around the clubs. fuck it.
> as long as people that want to ride keep coming out, thats all we need. i would love it to be like it was in the 90s. but if i need it to be like that in order to lowride well i guess ill have to sell the lolo and never come back out. cuz those days are gone!
> *



Agree 100%


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 8 2009, 10:10 AM~15013818
> *ya but it will never be like that again. people need to let that shit go. i would rather have it where its just those that want to lowride that want to be out here. there was no bottle throwin, there was no cops hating. we were able to do a lowrider only cruise. shit when was the last time that happeneD?
> people dont cruise anymore not even around the clubs. fuck it.
> as long as people that want to ride keep coming out, thats all we need. i would love it to be like it was in the 90s. but if i need it to be like that in order to lowride well i guess ill have to sell the lolo and never come back out. cuz those days are gone!
> *


PREACH


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 8 2009, 11:10 AM~15013818
> *ya but it will never be like that again. people need to let that shit go. i would rather have it where its just those that want to lowride that want to be out here. there was no bottle throwin, there was no cops hating. we were able to do a lowrider only cruise. shit when was the last time that happeneD?
> people dont cruise anymore not even around the clubs. fuck it.
> as long as people that want to ride keep coming out, thats all we need. i would love it to be like it was in the 90s. but if i need it to be like that in order to lowride well i guess ill have to sell the lolo and never come back out. cuz those days are gone!
> *


i still cruise the clubs lol :biggrin:


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Sep 8 2009, 10:32 AM~15014062
> *i still cruise the clubs lol  :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHA I GOT MY CRUISE ROUTE DOWN N EVERYTHING :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

dont get me wrong, it woulda been nice to see more people out there,but the only problem with putting it out there more is then we get the people we dont want out there. weve all seen how it has gotten in years past where everything is going good and some ass holes who dont even have a car come out and fuck it up for all of us. shit i havent missed a cruise in 15 years and i think this was the best turnout there has been in a couple years. granite its more of a kick back rather than a cruise, but it was still good to see everyone out there, and leaving sj blue jeans behind east side riders was bad ass, they were tearin it up down story! brought back a lot of memories! and the drive down santa clara to weinerschnitzel was cool. so yeah bro i agree and disagree at the same time lol.



> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Sep 8 2009, 09:53 AM~15013646
> *i thought it was kinda weak.....it was only car clubs.just all the LIL ppl out there.to me i thought it should have been put out better......the cruising was only 19th st . to 21st.that was it.where were the hynas?it wasnt even bumper to bumper..... :angry:    i cut out at 1230am....was it off the hook cuzz the hoodas didnt do shit n it was packed at weinershniztl n san jo blue jeans.call me a hater but BLVD nights is suppose to be bumper to bumper from story n king all the way to down town like the good ol' days.... :yessad:
> *


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Sep 8 2009, 07:43 AM~15013094
> *DAYUMMMM!!  GOOD TIMES FOR SURE, GOOD TIMES
> *


 :yes:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 8 2009, 10:10 AM~15013818
> *ya but it will never be like that again. people need to let that shit go. i would rather have it where its just those that want to lowride that want to be out here. there was no bottle throwin, there was no cops hating. we were able to do a lowrider only cruise. shit when was the last time that happeneD?
> people dont cruise anymore not even around the clubs. fuck it.
> as long as people that want to ride keep coming out, thats all we need. i would love it to be like it was in the 90s. but if i need it to be like that in order to lowride well i guess ill have to sell the lolo and never come back out. cuz those days are gone!
> *


 THATS WHAT IM SAY COAST, I WOULD LOVE IT TO BE THE WAS IT WAS WHEN IT FIRST STARTED BUT IM HAPPY WITH WHAT WE HAVE :wave:


----------



## lil_rik408 (Nov 25, 2008)

I had fun!!!! it was koo. Nothing but just lowriders no drama, F*&k YEA!!!!


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> /quote]
> 
> 
> > I WOULD LIKE TO THANKS ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS FOR COMING TO THE EVENT THAT I THROWED..MEANS ALOT TO SEE ALL THE BAD ASS RIDES...
> ...


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Sep 8 2009, 01:48 AM~15011741
> *i shoulda stayed and played jp lol that caddy looks nice!
> *


why you leave early Jr?!
saw you guys roll in the SJB and that was it!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou+Sep 8 2009, 10:53 AM~15013646-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And your probly right homie, so what can we do but adapt! Start dippin Sunday afternoons maybe?
But the flip side is, if the same people that came out last weekend come out this weekend, plus a few more ridas, now it just got bigger, then what about the following week, the same as the week before plus some MORE RIDAS, BIGGER THEN the last 2 weeks fefore, then the next weekend etc, so whos to say it CANT happen again?
all it takes is a spark to light a fire!
LOWRIDING ISNT DEAD IN SAN JO! This past weekend proved it! Im trying to have my ride out this coming weekend so I can do my part to be part of the solution homie!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Sep 8 2009, 02:01 PM~15016899
> *ok, YOUR A HATER!
> I like rollin, but I also like to get out and chill and break bread with homies from other car clubs. Saturday, cats was LOWRIDING!it seemed for every 7 or 8 lolo's there was 1 stock(daily,honda,suv,non lowrider)car.so not that many hoes was out, fucc it, there was plenty of nice rides, good homies and no drama kiccin off this weekend.
> 1 time wasnt even sweating shit! I had a blast, I remember the bumper to bumper days, and Sat was just as fun and I didnt even have my car out cause it was still in the shop.
> ...


cosigned


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 8 2009, 04:04 PM~15016940
> *cosigned
> *


----------



## Sj4lyfe (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 8 2009, 02:04 PM~15016940
> *cosigned
> *



x2


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop+Sep 8 2009, 11:48 AM~15014240-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you and me both homie!
I still believe there is a chance(a small one) that it can be close to how it use to be if people would actually bring there cars out!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> *i thought it was kinda weak*.....it was only car clubs.just all the LIL ppl out there.to me i thought it should have been put out better......the cruising was only 19th st . to 21st.that was it.where were the hynas?it wasnt even bumper to bumper..... :angry: i cut out at 1230am....was it off the hook cuzz the hoodas didnt do shit n it was packed at weinershniztl n san jo blue jeans.call me a hater but BLVD nights is suppose to be bumper to bumper from story n king all the way to down town like the good ol' days.... :yessad:
> [/quot
> :biggrin: :uh:
> lol
> sorry we dont live in the past


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Sep 8 2009, 10:02 AM~15013210
> *Killer turn out Bro!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> I can't wait for next year either.
> Maybe people will want to come out this weekend too.
> ...


thanks bro..did it for you guys...sj wasn't doing things gotta put it down where it started from


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Sep 8 2009, 10:04 AM~15013219
> *Man homie, Thanks for keeping this shit alive!!! It was a OFF DA HOOK WEEKEND!!One of the best in a loooooooooooooong time homie!!!
> Props to ALL clubs that made it out as well!!
> Fucc making this a once a year thing, we should keep it craccin everyweekend!
> *


thanks means alot  
i got blvd nights, someone should start w/ something else in the middle of summer call it like summer cruise or something...i could help out if anyone interested of doing such a thing :biggrin: we aint getting no younger.... :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 8 2009, 11:10 AM~15013818
> *ya but it will never be like that again. people need to let that shit go. i would rather have it where its just those that want to lowride that want to be out here. there was no bottle throwin, there was no cops hating. we were able to do a lowrider only cruise. shit when was the last time that happeneD?
> people dont cruise anymore not even around the clubs. fuck it.
> as long as people that want to ride keep coming out, thats all we need. i would love it to be like it was in the 90s. but if i need it to be like that in order to lowride well i guess ill have to sell the lolo and never come back out. cuz those days are gone!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

wasnt meant to down homie.
i said let it go cuz i hear it all the time. they drive by and see a few people at the dogg, but keep going and go home. then get on here talking about its dead. instead dont say anything or saying theres a few people out there lowriding. or better yet be out there instead of on here.
if you want it to get better, get your club and go out there, pick a day and be out there ALL day. eventually itll get better, worse thing that can happen is that you hang out with your homies for a day in your lolos. is that so bad?


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Sep 8 2009, 04:51 PM~15017416
> *thanks means alot
> i got blvd nights, someone should start w/ something else in the middle of summer call it like summer cruise or something...i could help out if anyone interested of doing such a thing :biggrin: we aint getting no younger.... :biggrin:
> *


:wow: 

There was another one a long time ago that was called "Fantastic Voyage" I will see if the person that was throwing that one will revive it.


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

i was about 4 rows back, just kickin back. i was gonna gas hop commin in but didnt want anybody thinkin i was hoppin on anybody, i was just there for a good time. plus my car looks like a bucket so i just left it in the back lol. its torn apart right now about to repaint it and i gotta fix the bent driveshaft and the broken exhaust lol. i drove it to wienerdog though, took off about 1130 or 12 and put it back on the trailer, i had been sick all week and that was my first day out of bed lol. woke up even sicker sunday, but it was worth it. heres a video before i put it back on the trailer









> _Originally posted by Psta_@Sep 8 2009, 02:47 PM~15016729
> *why you leave early Jr?!
> saw you guys roll in the SJB and that was it!
> *


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

101 " EXCUSES" WHY I DONT LOWRIDE IN SAN JO!!

1) My tags did not come in the mail
2) I dont have a license!!
3) I dont have Insurance!!
4) I blew the brains and my zipper got stuck (OUCH)
5) Its not like it used to be in the 70's,80's, and 90's.
6) I cant find any AQUANET!!
7) My tires are bald!! 
8) Its my weekend with the kids
9) I cant find apple bartyles and james wine coolers.
10) The tore down Studio 47!!!


Lets keep the "EXCUSES" Going feel free to post up more!!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Sep 8 2009, 04:13 PM~15017601
> *i was about 4 rows back, just kickin back. i was gonna gas hop commin in but didnt want anybody thinkin i was hoppin on anybody, i was just there for a good time. plus my car looks like a bucket so i just left it in the back lol. its torn apart right now about to repaint it and i gotta fix the bent driveshaft and the broken exhaust lol. i drove it to wienerdog though, took off about 1130 or 12 and put it back on the trailer, i had been sick all week and that was my first day out of bed lol. woke up even sicker sunday, but it was worth it. heres a video before i put it back on the trailer
> 
> 
> ...


nice!


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rhr26_@Sep 8 2009, 05:16 PM~15017628
> *101 " EXCUSES"  WHY I DONT LOWRIDE IN SAN JO!!
> 
> 1) My tags did not come in the mail
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Sep 8 2009, 12:04 AM~15011576
> *
> 
> 
> ...




 hillview park right there


:thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Sep 8 2009, 05:13 PM~15017601
> *i was about 4 rows back, just kickin back. i was gonna gas hop commin in but didnt want anybody thinkin i was hoppin on anybody, i was just there for a good time. plus my car looks like a bucket so i just left it in the back lol. its torn apart right now about to repaint it and i gotta fix the bent driveshaft and the broken exhaust lol. i drove it to wienerdog though, took off about 1130 or 12 and put it back on the trailer, i had been sick all week and that was my first day out of bed lol. woke up even sicker sunday, but it was worth it. heres a video before i put it back on the trailer
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rhr26_@Sep 8 2009, 04:16 PM~15017628
> *101 " EXCUSES"  WHY I DONT LOWRIDE IN SAN JO!!
> 
> 1) My tags did not come in the mail
> ...


11) wienerschnitzel isnt serving any more lemonades


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/I-064dvY7OI&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/I-064dvY7OI&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## 68bayrida (Aug 27, 2009)

:0 nice video


----------



## INKA (Feb 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rhr26_@Sep 8 2009, 03:16 PM~15017628
> *101 " EXCUSES"  WHY I DONT LOWRIDE IN SAN JO!!
> 
> 1) My tags did not come in the mail
> ...


thats fucked up i thought you wernt going to tell about my number 4 insedent......


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKA_@Sep 8 2009, 07:08 PM~15018826
> *thats fucked up i thought you wernt going to tell about my number 4 insedent......
> *



My Bad!! :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 7 2009, 10:53 PM~15010511
> *
> 
> 
> ...


"BIG PIMPIN" IN THE HOUSE



> _Originally posted by rhr26_@Sep 8 2009, 05:16 PM~15017628
> *101 " EXCUSES"  WHY I DONT LOWRIDE IN SAN JO!!
> 
> 1) My tags did not come in the mail
> ...


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Sep 8 2009, 05:51 PM~15017948
> *<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/I-064dvY7OI&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/I-064dvY7OI&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *



FUCK YEAH


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 8 2009, 03:48 PM~15017923
> *11) wienerschnitzel isnt serving any more lemonades
> *


Haven't finished my car yet. :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Sep 8 2009, 06:40 PM~15019267
> *Haven't finished my car yet.  :biggrin:
> *


me either but i was out there :biggrin: 

bittersweet. motivation for sure


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 8 2009, 07:42 PM~15019285
> *me either but i was out there  :biggrin:
> 
> bittersweet. motivation for sure
> *


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

we had a good time my car wasnt out there but we took the homies impala and cruised around cant wait for next year
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Sep 8 2009, 04:13 PM~15017601
> *i was about 4 rows back, just kickin back. i was gonna gas hop commin in but didnt want anybody thinkin i was hoppin on anybody, i was just there for a good time. plus my car looks like a bucket so i just left it in the back lol. its torn apart right now about to repaint it and i gotta fix the bent driveshaft and the broken exhaust lol. i drove it to wienerdog though, took off about 1130 or 12 and put it back on the trailer, i had been sick all week and that was my first day out of bed lol. woke up even sicker sunday, but it was worth it. heres a video before i put it back on the trailer
> 
> 
> ...


Hell Yaaaa JR! :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Sep 8 2009, 03:13 PM~15017601
> *i was about 4 rows back, just kickin back. i was gonna gas hop commin in but didnt want anybody thinkin i was hoppin on anybody, i was just there for a good time. plus my car looks like a bucket so i just left it in the back lol. its torn apart right now about to repaint it and i gotta fix the bent driveshaft and the broken exhaust lol. i drove it to wienerdog though, took off about 1130 or 12 and put it back on the trailer, i had been sick all week and that was my first day out of bed lol. woke up even sicker sunday, but it was worth it. heres a video before i put it back on the trailer
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 I dont got nothing to keep up with that! I was just out there having a good time. theres no point of building a lowrider if you dont take it out and enjoy it!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 8 2009, 04:07 PM~15017553
> *wasnt meant to down homie.
> i said let it go cuz i hear it all the time. they drive by and see a few people at the dogg, but keep going and go home. then get on here talking about its dead. instead dont say anything or saying theres a few people out there lowriding. or better yet be out there instead of on here.
> if you want it to get better, get your club and go out there, pick a day and be out there ALL day. eventually itll get better, worse thing that can happen is that you hang out with your homies for a day in your lolos. is that so bad?
> *


AGREED


----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)

PRE-REGISTRATION DEADLINE IS SEPT. 16TH...STILL HAVE A FEW INDOOR SPOTS AVAILABLE!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 8 2009, 06:42 PM~15019285
> *me either but i was out there  :biggrin:
> 
> bittersweet. motivation for sure
> *


X2


----------



## INKA (Feb 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 8 2009, 03:07 PM~15017553
> *wasnt meant to down homie.
> i said let it go cuz i hear it all the time. they drive by and see a few people at the dogg, but keep going and go home. then get on here talking about its dead. instead dont say anything or saying theres a few people out there lowriding. or better yet be out there instead of on here.
> if you want it to get better, get your club and go out there, pick a day and be out there ALL day. eventually itll get better, worse thing that can happen is that you hang out with your homies for a day in your lolos. is that so bad?
> *


thats fucked up bro who wants to hang out with freinds , thats so 90's lol.....


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Sunday night.


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Didnt realize my phone took such big pics, sorry.


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)




----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Sep 8 2009, 08:36 PM~15020067
> *Didnt realize my phone took such big pics, sorry.
> *


 :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)

Caddies!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Sep 8 2009, 05:51 PM~15017948
> *<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/I-064dvY7OI&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/I-064dvY7OI&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *


nice !


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

i hear you bro, thats why im redoing the car while my impala is torn down. im tired of having to trailer this bucket every where i go lol. i drive it around town,but the driveshaft is out of balance, already tore out a tail shaft so cant drive over 45 mph. and yeah, you got a nice caddy....or two :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Sep 8 2009, 06:56 PM~15019472
> *:0  I dont got nothing to keep up with that! I was just out there having a good time. theres no point of building a lowrider if you dont take it out and enjoy it!
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 8 2009, 11:00 PM~15022378
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any more piks of that trokita?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Sep 8 2009, 09:01 PM~15022397
> *any more piks of that trokita?
> *


sorry no Ralph  dude was there and gone before i knew it


----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 8 2009, 10:00 PM~15022378
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MY HOMIES RIGHT THERE CAME DOWN FROM GREENFIELD FOR BLVD NIGHTS THEY DIDN'T GET HOME TILL 6 IN THE MORNING :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

nice pics!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

Thats pretty much it ....hope everyone enjoyed the pictures :nicoderm:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

more pics! :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 8 2009, 09:24 PM~15022739
> *nice pics!
> *


Just doin what I can do :wow:


----------



## sixo (May 3, 2007)

Another vid...

damnit! SJDUECE, what the hell am i doing wrong!?

embed this one and the others if you would kind sir!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 8 2009, 09:34 PM~15022840
> *more pics! :biggrin:
> *


no mas


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Sep 8 2009, 08:59 PM~15022372
> *i hear you bro, thats why im redoing the car while my impala is torn down. im tired of having to trailer this bucket every where i go lol. i drive it around town,but the driveshaft is out of balance, already tore out a tail shaft so cant drive over 45 mph. and yeah, you got a nice caddy....or two  :biggrin:
> *


 Thanks bro. :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 7 2009, 10:54 PM~15011101











favorite pic :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 8 2009, 10:02 PM~15022419
> *
> 
> 
> ...




GOOD PICS BRO!!!

INSPIRATIONS IN DA HOUSE... HOMIE DROVE THAT 64 ALL THE WAY DOWN FROM OAKLEY JUS TO CRUISE :cheesy:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 8 2009, 11:34 PM~15022833
> *Thats pretty much it ....hope everyone enjoyed the pictures  :nicoderm:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

ALL I SEE IS HOW EVERYBODY IS TALKING ALL THIS SHIT ON HOW IT WAS, HOW IT NEVER WILL BE AGAIN, AND HOW EVERYBODY LIKED IT BUT NO ONE IS TALKING ON DOING ANOTHER ONE!!!!

I DONT WANNA FUCKING WAIT A WHOLE FUCKING YEAR TO DO THIS AGAIN!! FEEL ME...


TALK IS CHEAP ON DA REAL HOMIES.,,,

I DRIVE MY SHIT FROM SAN FRAN, WITH BALD ASS TIRES, GO OUT THERE AND HOP, AND STILL DRIVE BACK HOME... 
ALL THREE DAYS

FUCK THE BULLSHIT , WE GOTA RIDE!!! 


INDEPENDANCE IS COMING UP... DONT KNOW BUT ... IM DOWN


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One+Sep 8 2009, 04:07 PM~15017553-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hell yea it would be nice to see more people out there especially bitches. :thumbsup: but like i was saying we are part of the problem too and we need to figure out how not to be...i dont mind hanging out with the homies.i know a gang of homies so its cool to go out in chill once in awhile.i would love to see cruising get stronger just like low lows are making a big come back.for awhile all we seen were whips n trucks...thats when i noticed i was getn old  :roflmao: :roflmao: but anyways before u guys start shitting on me again this is *Carnitas*(Johnny) from Kool Impressions/tattooer.....i been in the game awhile now i jus dont live on LIL like u guys do :wave:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Sep 7 2009, 11:08 AM~15003578
> *I WOULD LIKE TO THANKS ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS FOR COMING TO THE EVENT THAT I THROWED..MEANS ALOT TO SEE ALL THE BAD ASS RIDES...
> IT WAS BETTER THEN CINCO DE MAYO...JUST ALL LOWLOWS, AND NOBODY ACTING A FOOL...IF NOBODY CAME OUT THIS LAST WEEKEND I WASNT GOING TO HAVE IT ANY MORE...I PUSH THIS FOR 4 MONTHS TELLING EVERYONE.....IM HAPPY W/ IT....CANT WAIT TILL NEXT YEAR
> THANKS
> ...


you get your tail lights working again?


----------



## 408 certified (Nov 7, 2008)

Viejitos show on saturday, and the weekend before mexican independence. It should be as packed as last weekend. Lets keep it going back 2 back weekends.


----------



## impalaoriginals64 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jun 2 2009, 10:23 AM~14070707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


when is the next event????


----------



## impalaoriginals64 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jun 2 2009, 10:23 AM~14070707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHEN IS THE NEXT EVENT?? MAYBE I WILL ROLL OUT IN MY 64 SS


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

this weekend! viejitos show then go dippen. :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 8 2009, 10:51 PM~15022245
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 9 2009, 10:42 AM~15027197
> *this weekend! viejitos show then go dippen. :biggrin:
> *


i wont be at the show but my car will ....gotta work saturday ....but i will definatly ready for a dip this weekend


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408 certified+Sep 9 2009, 11:05 AM~15026846-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> favorite pic :biggrin:
> /quote]
> 
> :scrutinize: Because you are in it?  :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Sep 9 2009, 01:19 PM~15028249
> *
> 
> 
> ...



YUP, WELL SAID


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Sep 9 2009, 01:19 PM~15028249
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Sep 9 2009, 02:19 PM~15028249
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

RESPECT goes along way in life


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 8 2009, 08:51 PM~15022245
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sick shit right there


----------



## masatalker (Dec 1, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Sep 9 2009, 03:07 PM~15029341
> *RESPECT goes along way in life
> *


Well put Paul.....Learn It Live It Love It i say :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Sep 9 2009, 10:32 AM~15025914
> *you get your tail lights working again?
> *


thanks  damn fuse :biggrin: thanks for coming


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalaoriginals64_@Sep 9 2009, 12:28 PM~15027050
> *when is the next event????
> *


i put this out once a year, but I'm getting some heads together so we can have each month....only bad thing winter is coming...gotta wait till next year...but a few people are going to be out there this weekend...


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 8 2009, 11:35 PM~15022846
> *Just doin what I can do  :wow:
> *


good job Rich... :biggrin: glad to see you out there  and your club :biggrin:


----------



## SOLDADOS (May 2, 2005)

Overalll looks like a good weekend for San Jose, no one was set tripping, everyone was just out having a good ol time and checkin out the rides!

Props for the person putting on this ! (i think it was SJDeuce)


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Sep 7 2009, 09:01 PM~15010575
> *  Whats up Rich? Any pics from wienerschnitzel? You know what I want to see
> *


what up nate! i saw it :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shaka64_@Sep 9 2009, 03:55 PM~15030280
> *Well put Paul.....Learn It Live It Love It i say :biggrin:
> *


yes sir


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

few of my favotrite pics


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Sep 8 2009, 09:59 PM~15022372
> *i hear you bro, thats why im redoing the car while my impala is torn down. im tired of having to trailer this bucket every where i go lol. i drive it around town,but the driveshaft is out of balance, already tore out a tail shaft so cant drive over 45 mph. and yeah, you got a nice caddy....or two  :biggrin:
> *


 put a two piece drive shaft!!!
san leandro drivelines did it for my big body!!!!
locked up the rear with 18" and hit 80 no problem!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 8 2009, 04:48 PM~15017923
> *11) wienerschnitzel isnt serving any more lemonades
> *


12)my wife and 10 kids wanted to tag along :angry: 
:biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Sep 8 2009, 03:01 PM~15016899
> *ok, YOUR A HATER!
> I like rollin, but I also like to get out and chill and break bread with homies from other car clubs. Saturday, cats was LOWRIDING!it seemed for every 7 or 8 lolo's there was 1 stock(daily,honda,suv,non lowrider)car.so not that many hoes was out, fucc it, there was plenty of nice rides, good homies and no drama kiccin off this weekend.
> 1 time wasnt even sweating shit! I had a blast, I remember the bumper to bumper days, and Sat was just as fun and I didnt even have my car out cause it was still in the shop.
> ...


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## MR1450 (May 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 9 2009, 10:12 PM~15034739
> *my favotrite pic
> 
> 
> ...


MINE TOO :biggrin: 

GREAT PICTURE RICH


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

To the top for San Jo


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Sep 9 2009, 09:10 PM~15032691
> *i put this out once a year, but I'm getting some heads together so we can have each month....only bad thing winter is coming...gotta wait till next year...but a few people are going to be out there this weekend...
> *


Fuck that! Why wait till next year, got the momentum going... we should keep it going. That way when the weather gets nice again there are no excuses like "Well nobody went out last year." It will be more like... cant wait to get back out there because after Blvd. Nights the shit stayed fun.  



> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Sep 9 2009, 11:43 PM~15035107
> *12)my wife and 10 kids wanted to tag along :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:


Oh, wait... that would be me :0 :angry: 


Ok, not really. Nobody likes to go with me  and tiny's excuse is always "Im at the shop waiting to do some work... got an appointment." And I refuse to be the old guy cruising by myself. :uh: 
Anyone remember the older vato that would cruise the honda with the phantom top? Yea, not going to be him. :nono: Because of that the only time I will roll is if somebody hits me up. Coast :thumbsup: for keeping me updated lately.


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 8 2009, 05:42 PM~15019285
> *me either but i was out there  :biggrin:
> 
> bittersweet. motivation for sure
> *


We were thinking about going out there on Saturday but after being stuck in the parking garage after the DUB show for two hours because of the shooting I just wanted to go home.


----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 9 2009, 09:12 PM~15034739
> *few of my favotrite pics
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful !! :biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Sep 8 2009, 09:32 AM~15014062
> *i still cruise the clubs lol  :biggrin:
> *


im in the clubs :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Sep 10 2009, 09:50 PM~15045306
> *im in the clubs  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rhr26_@Sep 8 2009, 04:16 PM~15017628
> *101 " EXCUSES"  WHY I DONT LOWRIDE IN SAN JO!!
> 
> 1) My tags did not come in the mail
> ...


no gas


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Sep 10 2009, 01:41 PM~15040212
> *Fuck that! Why wait till next year, got the momentum going... we should keep it going. That way when the weather gets nice again there are no excuses like "Well nobody went out last year." It will be more like... cant wait to get back out there because after Blvd. Nights the shit stayed fun.
> :roflmao:
> Oh, wait... that would be me  :0  :angry:
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

Damn I miss cruizing San Jo definetly taking a ride out there when the cutty is done.


----------



## 68bayrida (Aug 27, 2009)

any one has more pics of the white six 8







:cheesy:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

ttt keep the streets going


----------



## Lowridnrob (May 1, 2007)

ORALE for all the GENTE keep'n SAN JO alive. Cool pics and videos reminded me of the old days! "THIS WORLD WILL END BEFORE LOWRIDING WILL"


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridnrob_@Sep 14 2009, 01:30 AM~15073443
> *ORALE for all the GENTE keep'n SAN JO alive. Cool pics and videos reminded me of the old days!  "THIS WORLD WILL END BEFORE LOWRIDING WILL"
> *


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridnrob_@Sep 14 2009, 12:30 AM~15073443
> *ORALE for all the GENTE keep'n SAN JO alive. Cool pics and videos reminded me of the old days!  "THIS WORLD WILL END BEFORE LOWRIDING WILL"
> *


X1960!


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)

see ya next one!! :biggrin:


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

_*Here's a video for the ones who missed out or didnt seen it on video--2009 Blvd Nights in San jo, *_


----------

